

What I learned in My First Year as a Female Startup CEO - mtrimpe
https://medium.com/p/19ce929c9679

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7577535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7577535)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7584673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7584673)

------
rubiquity
Author states early on the undesirable result of being an aggressive female
CEO is being called a bitch. Half way through the post, she uploads a photo of
herself wearing a t-shirt that says "I'm an Entrepeneur, bitch."

Next.

------
angersock
(from the article)

[https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/999/1*Cu-
LnVKf3kUh...](https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/999/1*Cu-
LnVKf3kUhzukK1alYog.jpeg)

Is that how folks roll in the Valley?

I'm curious if anyone has studied the dating/courting patterns of engineers in
different areas.

